# Bachmann EMD GP40



## o&s_railway (Aug 15, 2010)

Are the Bachmann DC loco's decoder ready? Or do they require hardwire?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Saw listings on ebay that said nothing about DCC. I'm assuming they're straight DC. Some that said DCC Ready while others said DCC equipped. Then a few that came packaged with Bachmann's E-Z system.

By "hardwire" do you mean installing a decoder?


----------



## o&s_railway (Aug 15, 2010)

From what I can tell from a little information (which I could be wrong) some DC locos are DCC ready but needs a decoder installed, one way was called "Plug and Play", which I took as getting the right decoder and "plugging it into the plug installed in the loco. 

"Hardwiring" I took as having to really do some work to install the decoder, connecting wires, clipping etc.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

This is more of a guide line than fact, All engine/locos vary a little.
DC engines/locos that do not state that they are DCC ready usually are not. So they would need to be hardwired (cut wiring and manually install decoder) not your first go around kind of job.
DCC ready means that it is DC and has a plug or wiring that just waits for a decoder to be plugged in or connected to convert it to DCC. Easy install with minimal fuss!
DCC equipped means that there is a decoder installed already, 99% of the time nothing has to be done to run on DC or DCC rails.
Hope that helps.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Sean is exactly right! I prefer to buy DCC trains with the decoder already in them. I don't mind something that is DCC Ready, where all I have to do is plug in the decoder of my choice, but the ones that come with decoders already in them can sometimes be just as cheap. I have converted many DC locos by doing all the hardwiring, but it gets kind of old when you have many to convert. Converting them the hard way is not a difficult task, but not always fun either.

Chad


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Bachmann has made a couple of different GP40 models and some have the DCC quick plug and others do not. If memory serves me right the first release of this model was a split frame DC only that didnt leave much room for a decoder let alone any easy way to install one. They later released the GP40 in the Spectrum line with no DCC quick plug but you could get a decoder that replaced the circuit board on the top of the frame. This engine didn't use a split frame it was more of a conventional design. Then they upgraded the circuit board on the top to have a DCC quick plug and they last released a DCC onboard version to go with their DCC starter sets. 

Converting most engines to DCC is pretty simple with or with out the DCC quick plug. Split frame engines take a little more thought and planning since alot of the design of the engine is really simple contact points built into the engine that have to be isolated. I have personally converted one split frame engine to DCC and I really would not want to do another one of the type I did. BTW it was a Kato NW2.

Massey


----------



## o&s_railway (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the input, my question was because i'm planning on buying a new starter set, DC, and I will convert the DC to DCC via plug and play and from that point just purchase DCC engines, but im not going with the Bachmann, think I will go with the Atlas Trainman, has a GP38-2 if im not mistaking, I like the Atlas TrueTrack, well the description of it at least, more so than the Bachmann EZ, then get my Digitrax, more track and im on my way.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont know much about the Atlas TrueTrack system, none of the hobby stores around me, now or where I used to live on the other side of the country carried it. You may want to take that into consideration for future expansion. Find out where you can buy from and if they stock it regularly so you can use it as you grow if that is going to be your track of choice. The GGP38-2 that comes with the trainman set is a pretty nice engine I have the Master Silver version of it and I am very happy.

Massey


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

o&s...there are lots of options for you. I own one Atlas Trainman GP38-2. I put a decoder in it (plug and play). It is a solid, smooth-running engine! You won't be disappointed. I own quite a few Bachmann's with the DCC already in them. They have been good to me as well, even if they aren't as smooth as the Atlas Trainman. I have Atlas flextrack with the entry-level Bachmann DCC. My layout is 12' X 26'. The cheap DCC set I have easily powers 3 trains on that size of a layout. Many people talk about the ability to expand, and the ability to run 10 trains or more at once when looking at a DCC system. I don't think my layout will ever be any bigger than it is now...and 3 trains is about all I can run at once w/o getting my blood pressure up too high!

I hope you enjoy your entry into the world of model RR'ing, and eventually into DCC. Good luck!

Chad


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Not only the number of engines you can run at once but the number of throttles that can be used at the same time should be a consideration in the DCC system you choose. If you want to have a friend or three over for a fun night of running trains (usually called an operating session) then you dont want everyone fighting over the same throttle, you want to make sure that everyone that is running a train is holding the throttle to that train as they are running it. 10 trains at once can be done pretty quick if you get 3 or 4 people all running trains together.

Massey


----------

